
The Patriots' Surface tablets just broke during the AFC Championship game - bdz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/24/10823198/the-patriots-surface-tablets-just-broke-during-the-afc-championship
======
tw04
That title is more than a little bit disingenuous. The Surface tablets didn't
break, the stadium had networking issues completely unrelated to the tablets.

>"Our team on the field has confirmed the issue was not related to the tablets
themselves but rather an issue with the network. We worked with our partners
who manage the network to ensure the issue was resolved quickly."

------
kup0
There are plenty of valid criticisms of Microsoft without having to make
things up like this.

